# 2 Monitore +  Fernseher?



## therealcharlie (7. September 2005)

Also momentan sieht es so aus, dass ich auf meiner GeFroce 5200 2 Monitore betreibe. Das Ding hat auch ein TV-Out, da bekomme ich allerdings nur ein Signal raus, wenn ich den 2ten Monitor abklemme. Will ich aber nicht...*gg* 
Meine Frage also, wie ist es möglich, beide Monitore und noch einen Fernseher zu betreiben= klappt das vl mit einer 2ten Grafikkarte oder sowas in der Art? Oder ist das einfach nur mit einer Super-teuren GraKa möglich, die mich etliche tausender kostet?
Nun gut, ich bin gespannt auf euere Antworten ;-)


----------



## jaquline (14. September 2005)

Hi!
1. -> nein du brauchst keine Super Teure Grafikkarte.
2. -> ne 2. graka? würde ich meiner meinung nach ne PCI-Graka empfehlen, die sind zwar
        nich wirklich schnell, aber zum dvd schaun reichts

das eigentliche Problem: die 5200 ist an sich nich gedacht für 2 monis und nen Fernseher. Das einzige wie das ohne großen aufwand klappen kann, ist wenn du
dir nen Signalverdoppler holst, und beide Monitore an einen Ausgang hängst. Ich glaub aber das is nicht das was du suchst? oder?   
Ansonsten investier die 20 € und hol dir ne PCI graka (hier keine PCI-express, nur PCI),
und probier das ganze aus. 


Mfg Jaquline


----------

